# 'Crimp' in tail? possible 'sprain'?



## DaftSpartan (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello everyone! new to the site, I'll do introductions later... Just this morning my yellow lab/retriever, Tucker, was walking around with his tail between his legs... we've only had him for two weeks (adoption, he's 1.5 years old) but he's always been extremely happy and active. He's fine personality-wise, but we thought he was scared until he sat for his first couple treats on his morning walk. He tries to sit, but moving his tail up at all causes pain, not enough to yelp but enough to quickly move it out of harm's way. his tail's first about 3 inches are normal and then it feels as if there's a 'crimp' and his tail hangs down as if he's showing he's scared almost. REALLY weird and i've heard this is normal for some dogs, but... overnight? He can still express happiness by wagging, but not up like it normally is, just hanging down. I'm a tad worried, but it's not causing him distress really, possible to just 'sprain' a tail? thanks for all your help in advance! I've grown up with dogs all my life and have never seen this... THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## LuvMyPup (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean by crimp but my mom's maltese had a similar problem. If you feel his tail, the bone goes straight and that turns at almost a right angle. He broke it as a puppy and it healed that way. If your dog's tail bone does this then it could be possible broken. . . if I am understanding this correctly.


----------



## DaftSpartan (Mar 7, 2009)

no not quite right angle... more like 35 degrees... and you can still move it... and he woke up like that... if he fell or knocked it on something then we would have heard because he sleeps in bed with us. very weird. and he was happily wagging away with it up in the air seconds before he settled down and passed out


----------



## LuvMyPup (Jul 26, 2008)

DaftSpartan said:


> no not quite right angle... more like 35 degrees... and you can still move it... and he woke up like that... if he fell or knocked it on something then we would have heard because he sleeps in bed with us. very weird. and he was happily wagging away with it up in the air seconds before he settled down and passed out


poor doggie. well if it isnt bothering him too much i would wait a few days and see what happens.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Is it like this article describes:

http://www.working-retriever.com/library/cwtail.html


----------



## DaftSpartan (Mar 7, 2009)

wabanafcr said:


> Is it like this article describes:
> 
> http://www.working-retriever.com/library/cwtail.html


YES! sounds exactly like it! the angle this morning is alot more NORMAL, but not quite there... we'll see how it is later tonight! thanks for the link!


----------

